# Guinea pigs wanted!! Great home awaits



## emskie (Oct 25, 2008)

I would like to find 2 guinea pigs needing new homes!

I really would like a pair (could stretch to 3) so would have to be, females (ideally) or a bonded neutered male and female.

Will happily consider any age, colour, type etc but would prefer not to have a very long coat.

A great home awaits with big, sturdy, weather proof hutch and very large outdoor area with lots of grass, hidy holes and toys. 

I am not rich but can offer a "sensible" amount of money aswell as a permenant loving home.

I am in Newbury, Berkshire but can travel 30-40 miles to Reading, Basingstoke, Oxford etc.

Please contact me if you have guineas in this area needing a new home!

Many thanks


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya have you tried your local rescues? If you look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre there are a list of rescues, they all rescue guineapigs too.  good luck!


----------

